# External Hard Drive for Genie



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a Seagate 2tb external hard drive usb3.0. It has a usb3.0 a cable to micro b male connection. Instead of the usb a connection, I need it to be a sata connection to connect to the Genie. Is there a cable or even an adapter to have this connected? Basically a male micro b to a male sata connection?

Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No, you need an enclosure that has eSATA.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Also fyi when you connect an external hard drive the internal hard drive becomes disabled. So if you were hoping for a 3tb experience unforunately it doesn't work that way


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Volatility said:


> Also fyi when you connect an external hard drive the internal hard drive becomes disabled. So if you were hoping for a 3tb experience unforunately it doesn't work that way


Yes, I know that. I was just running out of space on the internal drive and wanted to use the external over the weekends to record the HD movies...which take up space.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

see a thread full of knowledge about HR34 and external drive


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sliderbob said:


> Yes, I know that. I was just running out of space on the internal drive and wanted to use the external over the weekends to record the HD movies...which take up space.


I record lots of stuff, but yet I got 90% free on my HR34. I wonder how someone fills a 1TB HDD....


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I record lots of stuff, but yet I got 90% free on my HR34. I wonder how someone fills a 1TB HDD....


 Recording like every episode of some seasons without deleting any would do the trick though why you would idk. You could record every Harry Potter _and _Lord of The Rings movie that came out to date and you would _still _have some room left on the genie. 1tb is way too much tv watching for me; my hr22-200 is at 89% and my hr24-700 is 90%...


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

peds48 said:


> I record lots of stuff, but yet I got 90% free on my HR34. I wonder how someone fills a 1TB HDD....


My HR24 has 75% free lol. I'm lost on how someone fills up the 1TB as well. I guess I can see how, but not why.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Right, the how is the easy part to understand, the why, well........


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Some of us record entire seasons and not watch a single episode until the season is over. Some of us record new shows and don't start watching until the show is renewed for a 2nd season. Some of us save entire seasons of shows that are a continual story line in case we have to refer back to an older episode. There are many other reasons as well. It doesn't make us crazy like you are implying.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Some of us record entire seasons and not watch a single episode until the season is over. Some of us record new shows and don't start watching until the show is renewed for a 2nd season. Some of us save entire seasons of shows that are a continual story line in case we have to refer back to an older episode. There are many other reasons as well. It doesn't make us crazy like you are implying.


I was never implying that someone was "crazy" because they have a full DVR. But as we all know, all DVRs live on borrow time, we it goes, so does your shows. This is why I only use my DVR as a time shifting device and not a storage device.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, we don't want to end up like Sheldon Cooper and have an unresolved cliffhanger.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Right, we don't want to end up like Sheldon Cooper and have an unresolved cliffhanger.


Which is exactly why I wait for some shows to finish.  (loved the BBT bit too)

I don't see that as using a DVR as a "storage device" either.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I was never implying that someone was "crazy" because they have a full DVR. But as we all know, all DVRs live on borrow time, we it goes, so does your shows. This is why I only use my DVR as a time shifting device and not a storage device.


Exactly. You have to eventually return the dvr unless it is or goes to non return rma status of which the genie isnt doing anytime soon. If i like a show that much I am going to buy the BluRay boxset. And some of these shows if you wanna know what happened you can download the episode on demand.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

When recording in HD, it takes up a lot of space over SD. If I would have recorded in SD, it would only be about 1/4 of the space over HD.


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Some of us record entire seasons and not watch a single episode until the season is over. Some of us record new shows and don't start watching until the show is renewed for a 2nd season. Some of us save entire seasons of shows that are a continual story line in case we have to refer back to an older episode. There are many other reasons as well. It doesn't make us crazy like you are implying.


That's exactly what I do with new shows. I can't stand getting into a show and then having it cancelled. Once they are picked up for a second season, I start watching the show.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

Volatility said:


> Fun fact: Dish Network charges a 40.00 external hard drive activation fee, the ability to use an external is disabled until you pay it. DirecTV charges no such fee. Which is another reason why I prefer D* over E* even if I didn't work for D*.


I may be wrong, but doesn't Dish allow the external to be attached to any DVR on the account? I'd gladly pay DTV $40 to have that feature.

Kevin


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Kevin L said:


> That's exactly what I do with new shows. I can't stand getting into a show and then having it cancelled. Once they are picked up for a second season, I start watching the show.
> 
> Kevin


Yeah, I've been burned by that too many times. I've been doing this for years and it actually works out great. Once a show is renewed for another season and the previous season is over I can knock out an entire season in only a couple of days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Volatility said:


> Fun fact: Dish Network charges a 40.00 external hard drive activation fee, the ability to use an external is disabled until you pay it. DirecTV charges no such fee. Which is another reason why I prefer D* over E* even if I didn't work for D*.


Fun is to see how you mangling without facts. 

dish allow [last couple years] connect EHD to and *move* it between any DVR in your ACCOUNT for *FREE*! Try that for DTV DVR, :nono:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Volatility said:


> Fun fact: Dish Network charges a 40.00 external hard drive activation fee, the ability to use an external is disabled until you pay it. DirecTV charges no such fee. Which is another reason why I prefer D* over E* even if I didn't work for D*.


Fun fact debunked: DISH only charges an EHD activation fee on their ViP211(k) non-DVR receiver that converts it to single-tuner DVR functionality. This is a capability not shared by the DIRECTV H2x series of receivers.

EHDs are free to activate on all DISH HD DVRs and doing so doesn't disable the internal drive nor force you to reprogram your recording preferences. Additionally, DISH EHD recordings can be shared among all HD DVRs on the account; something DIRECTV hasn't seen fit to implement.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

harsh said:


> Fun fact debunked: *DISH only charges an EHD activation fee on their ViP211(k) non-DVR receiver* that converts it to single-tuner DVR functionality. This is a capability not shared by the DIRECTV H2x series of receivers.
> 
> EHDs are free to activate on all DISH HD DVRs and doing so doesn't disable the internal drive nor force you to reprogram your recording preferences. Additionally, DISH EHD recordings can be shared among all HD DVRs on the account; something DIRECTV hasn't seen fit to implement.


I meant to edit that out as it kiltered off topic, but from page 10 of their Commercial Customer Agreement Exhibit 1-Fees it states a one time forty dollar charge to connect an external hard drive to any ViP receiver. The ViP 722/ViP 612 is a HDDVR reciever, so their customer agreement would seem they charge the fee to that receiver as well but it may be a fee listed on their agreement they do not actually charge anymore. And again, this is very off topic which is my bad. If you wish to discuss further please do so with me via PM as we can get back on topic as this is not a Dish vs DirecTV external hard drive thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should read more at dish forum about real facts ... quoting obsolete agreement is not proper argument


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Just wondering if this drive can be used on the Genie? If so, how would I make a sata connection in the back of the Genie?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seagate-FreeAgent-GoFlex-3TB-External-Hard-Drive-HD-USB-3-0-9ZQ2P6-Original-/170954418302?pt=US_Internal_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item27cdad687e


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sliderbob said:


> Just wondering if this drive can be used on the Genie? If so, how would I make a sata connection in the back of the Genie?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seagate-FreeAgent-GoFlex-3TB-External-Hard-Drive-HD-USB-3-0-9ZQ2P6-Original-/170954418302?pt=US_Internal_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item27cdad687e


You can't use it. Look for external drives with eSATA connector.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

P Smith said:


> You can't use it. Look for external drives with eSATA connector.


Ok. Thank you!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> You can't use it. Look for external drives with eSATA connector.


Actually you can, you just need to get the correct adapter (the bottom piece) in order to get the eSATA but is no recommended as this hard drive is not actively. Cooled


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Actually you can, you just need to get the correct adapter (the bottom piece) in order to get the eSATA but is no recommended as this hard drive is not actively. Cooled


I've been looking for an adapter, but cannot find one. Basically a female usb 3.0 to male sata/esata. OR even a micro b to sata/esata


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Actually you can, *you just need to get the correct adapter *(the bottom piece) in order to get the eSATA but is no recommended as this hard drive is not actively. Cooled


Post here please an example of such adapter (if you know what you're talking about).

He need DIFFERENT enclosure (that means with different internal controller eg "adapter"), with eSATA connector (some of the enclosures eg external drives has more then one:USB 2 or 3, FireWire).


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Post here please an example of such adapter (if you know what you're talking about).
> 
> He need DIFFERENT enclosure (that means with different internal controller eg "adapter"), with eSATA connector (some of the enclosures eg external drives has more then one:USB 2 or 3, FireWire).


The GoFlex drives (that sliderbob linked to) have adapters that can be swapped out for different ports, which is what peds48 was referring to. I have several GoFlex drives with a combination of FireWire 800 adapters and some with USB3. So he does know what he's talking about and one could exist.

That being said, Seagate does not currently make an eSATA adapter for the GoFlex drives. They previously made one for the GoFlex laptop versions but they have never made one for the GoFlex Desk which is linked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JBv said:


> The GoFlex drives (that sliderbob linked to) have adapters that can be swapped out for different ports, which is what peds48 was referring to. I have several GoFlex drives with a combination of FireWire 800 adapters and some with USB3. So he does know what he's talking about and one could exist.
> 
> *That being said, Seagate does not currently make an eSATA adapter for the GoFlex drives*. They previously made one for the GoFlex laptop versions but they have never made one for the GoFlex Desk which is linked.


That would be final nail into his coffin !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JBv said:


> The GoFlex drives (that sliderbob linked to) have adapters that can be swapped out for different ports, which is what peds48 was referring to. I have several GoFlex drives with a combination of FireWire 800 adapters and some with USB3. So* he does know what he's talking about and one could exist.*
> 
> That being said, Seagate does not currently make an eSATA adapter for the GoFlex drives. They previously made one for the GoFlex laptop versions but they have never made one for the GoFlex Desk which is linked.


Lets he speak for himself !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Adding to that: you can't get DIFFERENT adapter(bottom part); you MUST buy new whole GoFlex with proper(so far not-existing) eSATA connector !


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Adding to that: you can't get DIFFERENT adapter(bottom part); you MUST buy new whole GoFlex with proper(so far not-existing) eSATA connector !


Well no...if an eSATA adapter existed for the GoFlex it would work with any GoFlex, so you would not need an entirely new GoFlex. A GoFlex setup consists of a typical SATA drive in a plastic housing with the SATA/power ports exposed. The GoFlex adapters are just SATA to Firewire/USB/Thunderbolt connectors with a power port.

But anyway, what do they say about arguing with people on the internet?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, I was under the impression that there was an eSATA adapter since I have the same drive for my Mac and I was looking for the Thunderbolt adapter and I though the rep at staples who ordered the adapter for me said there was an eSATA, but upon for further research it appears that there is no eSATA adapter for the GoFlex drives. Sorry for the confusion….. :blackeye:


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh well. Thanks for all of the information, guys. I'll prpbably sell my 2tb Seagate and apply the funds to a new 2tb or higher sata/esata drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Actually you can, you just need to get the correct adapter (the bottom piece) in order to get the eSATA but is no recommended as this hard drive is not actively. Cooled


It would be same case as someone will tell to an owner of [gasoline] car to buy an adapter to run on diesel !


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Actually you can, you just need to get the correct adapter (the bottom piece) in order to get the eSATA but is no recommended as this hard drive is not actively. Cooled


I have 2 externals without fans, never had a problem in the years I've been using them. Enclosures without fans are fine.

And using an adapter to go from USB 3.0 to eSATA is not a good idea due to the speed differences.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> It would be same case as someone will tell to an owner of [gasoline] car to buy an adapter to run on diesel !





RunnerFL said:


> I have 2 externals without fans, never had a problem in the years I've been using them. Enclosures without fans are fine.
> 
> And using an adapter to go from USB 3.0 to eSATA is not a good idea due to the speed differences.


The hard drive inside the GoFLex is just that a plain hard drive. the enclosure is what houses the type of interface. and speed is not the issue since you can get a thunderbolt "adapter" which is waaaaaayyyyy faster than eSATA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peds48 said:


> The hard drive inside the GoFLex is just that a plain hard drive. the enclosure is what houses the type of interface. and speed is not the issue since you can get a thunderbolt "adapter" which is waaaaaayyyyy faster than eSATA.


way what? 10Gbps vs 6Gbps wayyyy faster?
Take another shot, like 15K RPM drive. Before grabbing interface.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hmm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esata#eSATA


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The hard drive inside the GoFLex is just that a plain hard drive. the enclosure is what houses the type of interface. and speed is not the issue since you can get a thunderbolt "adapter" which is waaaaaayyyyy faster than eSATA.


Any time you use an adapter to go from one type of connection to another you are losing speed, period. The speeds you are thinking of are when you use the correct connectors with the correct devices. Also, if you're going from a faster medium, which you claim, to a slower medium, which you claim, you're creating a bottleneck.

With the DirecTV DVRs you need to use an enclosure that already has eSATA. Not some rigged up concoction where adapters are used.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> With the DirecTV DVRs you need to use an enclosure that already has eSATA. Not some rigged up concoction where adapters are used.


But this is the point you Gus are missing. Is not not a "rigged up" connection. The eSATA (if it existed) would connect DIRECTLY to the drive. Is not much of an "adaptor" but much like an interface. There would be no difference if the drive came enclosed with an eSATA interface.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peds48 said:


> But this is the point you Gus are missing. Is not not a "rigged up" connection. The eSATA (if it existed) would connect DIRECTLY to the drive. Is much of an "adaptor" but much like an interface. There would be no difference if the drive came enclosed with an eSATA interface.


Then let me share my 2 cents:
- you'll not find any ready-to-use enclosures without internal controller what convert SATA interface/cmds of internal drive from/to USB/eSATA/FIreWire/TB external host;
- these enclosures have no provision to change the controller (without EE knowledge and some work);
- there are some sort of "external" enclosure (one sample is EasySWAP box what I used for 622/922 last years);
- for DTV DVR (or other like OTA DVR CM-7400) it would be a) easy; b)reliable;c) cheaper if there was an enclosure without any controller, just a case with a fan and short cable inside: HDD's SATA to eSATA connector. Personally, I did lobotomize one of those, Seagate FreeAgent type; it worked much better without internal controller.

I wrote about this tidbits a few times here ... but  ppl not searching and not reading ...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> But this is the point you Gus are missing. Is not not a "rigged up" connection. The eSATA (if it existed) would connect DIRECTLY to the drive. Is not much of an "adaptor" but much like an interface. There would be no difference if the drive came enclosed with an eSATA interface.


If you're using an adapter because the enclosure doesn't have eSATA output, which you are promoting, then it IS a rigged up connection.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> If you're using an adapter because the enclosure doesn't have eSATA output, which you are promoting, then it IS a rigged up connection.


Wow, you just don't get it, right? :bang

*"The eSATA (if it existed) would connect DIRECTLY **to the drive"*. meaning the hard drive will be housed in enclosure with only eSATA. no adaptor whatsoever. * "Is not much of an "adaptor" but much like an interface"*


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Wow, you just don't get it, right? :bang
> 
> *"The eSATA (if it existed) would connect DIRECTLY **to the drive"*. meaning the hard drive will be housed in enclosure with only eSATA. no adaptor whatsoever. * "Is not much of an "adaptor" but much like an interface"*


"if it existed", in this case it doesn't. Also, above you were talking about using thunderbolt, that would most certainly require an adapter and be a rigged up connection.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> "if it existed", in this case it doesn't. Also, above you were talking about using thunderbolt, that would most certainly require an adapter and be a rigged up connection.


OMG, IT does not. I said that, it was a mistake, ohhh wait, you choose to deliberately skip that part in an effort to keep the charade&#8230;


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe this will clear up some confusion.
This is a GoFlex base. All it does is convert SATA to your interface of choice. An eSATA GoFlex base would convert SATA to...eSATA. In other words it wouldn't be an electrical conversion, just a physical one. You can even stick a normal SATA bare drive on a GoFlex base and it works.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JBv said:


> Maybe this will clear up some confusion.
> This is a GoFlex base. All it does is convert SATA to your interface of choice. An eSATA GoFlex base would convert SATA to...eSATA. In other words it wouldn't be an electrical conversion, just a physical one. You can even stick a normal SATA bare drive on a GoFlex base and it works.


I see you didn't get it ... please re-read post#43

there is no "base" it's a integral part of GoFlex; you can't 'change it", you must buy NEW GoFlex with desired interface (if it exist)
"conversion" ... oh man ! see post#43


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

:nono2:



P Smith said:


> I see you didn't get it ... please re-read post#43
> 
> there is no "base" it's a integral part of GoFlex; you can't 'change it", you must buy NEW GoFlex with desired interface (if it exist)
> "conversion" ... oh man ! see post#43


OK, actually you can make a GoFlex work with any DirecTV system easily. You convinced me to find a solution.
You would need this: http://www.addonics.com/products/aadcpac12v.phpAASAPS
Which would get you power to the drive.
And this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120130
Which would convert the drive's SATA interface to an eSATA cable.

And here's a picture of the base of a GoFlex drive with if you still don't get it...

It's not branded as a Seagate solution but it does the exact same thing if such a solution did exist.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> OMG, IT does not. I said that, it was a mistake, ohhh wait, you choose to deliberately skip that part in an effort to keep the charade&#8230;


The only thing I'm skipping, from now on, are your posts....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I see you didn't get it ... please re-read post#43
> 
> there is no "base" it's a integral part of GoFlex; you can't 'change it", you must buy NEW GoFlex with desired interface (if it exist)
> "conversion" ... oh man ! see post#43


No you NOT&#8230;..


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> The only thing I'm skipping, from now on, are your posts....


Go right ahead&#8230;. !rolling


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JBv said:


> Maybe this will clear up some confusion.
> This is a GoFlex base. All it does is convert SATA to your interface of choice. An eSATA GoFlex base would convert SATA to...eSATA. In other words it wouldn't be an electrical conversion, just a physical one. You can even stick a normal SATA bare drive on a GoFlex base and it works.


At least someone is smart enough to understand&#8230;. :righton:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JBv said:


> :nono2:
> 
> OK, actually you can make a GoFlex work with any DirecTV system easily. You convinced me to find a solution.
> You would need this: http://www.addonics.com/products/aadcpac12v.phpAASAPS
> ...


1st - I have it, the GoFlex USB type, so don't worry
2nd - I have the cables {L-I} and using them often more then you could imagine 
3rd - I'm using not just "your invented" contraption (it would qualify as Mickey Mouse job) but many different , include similar ad-hock type but for short tests - no one would recommend such umm "smart" solution for DVR !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you can not use search , here is URL for the much real solution if you pretend to have it http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/177249-internal-external-hdd-or-a-response-to-dtv-esata/?hl=%2Bvantec+%2Beasy+%2Bswap


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

P Smith said:


> I see you didn't get it ... please re-read post#43
> 
> there is no "base" it's a integral part of GoFlex; you can't 'change it", you must buy NEW GoFlex with desired interface (if it exist)
> "conversion" ... oh man ! see post#43


Sorry, but you are wrong, you can change it out, and they do sell different ones so you can do so.

Here's one for using it with Firewire:
http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-FreeAgent-GoFlex-Desktop-Adapter/dp/B003KGBBRM/ref=pd_sim_pc_13

Here's one for Thunderbolt:
http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Desktop-Thunderbolt-Adapter-STAE129/dp/B009HQCAPQ

And USB 3.0.
http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-FreeAgent-GoFlex-Desktop-Adapter/dp/B003KGBBRW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1368112595&sr=1-1&keywords=seagate+freeagent+goflex+desk+desktop+adapter+usb+3.0

They make an eSata one for the portable 2.5" Goflex Drives
http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Freeagent-Goflex-Upgrade-Cable/dp/B003N3DUEE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1368112915&sr=1-1&keywords=goflex+esata+adapter

But not the 3.5" desk version He wouldn't be the first person looking for a way to hook his GoFlex up with an eSata dock. I found this thread right on Seagate's own forums where a few people were asking them to make one.
http://forums.seagate.com/t5/GoFlex-GoFlex-Desk-GoFlex-Pro/Why-there-is-no-GoFlex-Desk-eSata-adapter/td-p/114150


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, while you right in general, for particular thread it's still not feasible. 
Quota of Seagate person from that thread:

_I talked to our engineers about this, and there won't be an eSATA module for the GoFlex Desk drive._
_The reason behind it is that eSATA is an older and slower interface, compared to USB3.0._


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Sorry, but you are wrong, you can change it out, and they do sell different ones so you can do so.
> 
> Here's one for using it with Firewire:
> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-FreeAgent-GoFlex-Desktop-Adapter/dp/B003KGBBRM/ref=pd_sim_pc_13
> ...


Alleluia, Alleluia, Alleluia, Alleluia, Alleluia, Alleluia. Finally somebody call them out on how it is&#8230;.

Awesome :righton:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Well, while you right in general, for particular thread it's still not feasible.
> Quota of Seagate person from that thread:
> 
> _I talked to our engineers about this, and there won't be an eSATA module for the GoFlex Desk drive._
> _The reason behind it is that eSATA is an older and slower interface, compared to USB3.0._


so this makes it wrong??????


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I have 2 externals without fans, never had a problem in the years I've been using them. Enclosures without fans are fine.
> 
> And using an adapter to go from USB 3.0 to eSATA is not a good idea due to the speed differences.


Yup, I haven't used an external device with a fan in it in years.

Rich


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Fantom GreenDrive 3TB eSATA
Would one of these work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It should, but you must try and report here, positive or negative personal experience ... don't forget to post your DVR full model name, like HR34-700


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

P Smith said:


> It should, but you must try and report here, positive or negative personal experience ... don't forget to post your DVR full model name, like HR34-700


I have a Genie HR44-500


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

HR44-500, WD20EURS (2TB), Vantec Nextar 3 enclosure. Working fine so far.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

sbl said:


> HR44-500, WD20EURS (2TB), Vantec Nextar 3 enclosure. Working fine so far.


Thanks for the info. If you do not mind me asking, where did you get this setup?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

whorne said:


> Thanks for the info. If you do not mind me asking, where did you get this setup?


I have the exact same setup on my HR24-200 (where it also works great) and got it all at Micro Center. Micro Center no longer sells the WD20EURS but I just recently received an ad from Amazon listing it. One thing I did learn about the enclosure is that if you completely power down the DVR for any length of time it will spin down the drive. Then when you restart the DVR it will not spin up the drive quick enough and the DVR will boot on the internal drive. The solution is to power cycle the enclosure, wait 15 - 20 seconds and then power the DVR


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a Micro Center close by. I will have to stop by and take a look.
I did notice this at the local Best Buy. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/WD+-+Caviar+Green+2+TB+3.5%22+Internal+Hard+Drive+-+Retail/9234465.p?id=1218064150518&skuId=9234465#tab=overview

Do you think it will work?


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

I ordered a Fantom GreenDrive 3TB eSATA, coming tomorrow. I'll let you know how it works out. 

I had two HR24s?? two tuner DVRs at one location. One died and replaced yesterday with a Genie plus added a mini Genie on a TV we only used for DVDs and replaced an out of date SAT receiver on another set with a mini Genie.

So now with the Genie's five tuners (and 3TB) I don't need the second two tuner DVR and will be getting rid of that but there are a lot of shows on that we need to watch down as that was our main DVR and the other was for mostly kids shows and a few series pass conflicts.

I wish I could just transfer all my recordings from the old DVR to the Genie and be done with it. 

Now I have three TVs with DVR capability instead of one and the monthly price will eventually be about the same.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

It should work, what is nice about the EURS series is that they were specifically designed for DVR service. Here is a linkhttp://www.amazon.com/WD-AV-GP-Video-Hard-Drive/dp/B0042AG9V8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370459555&sr=8-1&keywords=wd20eurs


----------

